# Rice rice rice



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 21, 2016)

This is a stupid question but I have been searching online and can't really find an answer and when I do it's contradicting from different sources.
 I have been on a jasmine rice kick lately with my chicken. Usually a cup with each meal. Roughly 50grams of carbs. Before that I had always just eatin white or brown whatever I felt like without thinking. A few people kept telling me Jasmine was better. So I decided to try it and have been eating it for a few weeks. Is it is really any "better"? Because now all I see online is that Jasmine is higher on the glycemic index which I don't want at 1am and 4am when I'm eating my meals at work.  Then I see some people say rice is rice just eat it and it doesn't matter. I'm also seeing that brown is better being it is lower on the glycemic index. Can anyone give me some more opinions or info?  What do you guys eat and when etc? I know this is a simple/stupid question but it's been bugging me today hahaha. Thanks!


----------



## IHI (Oct 21, 2016)

Have been a minute rice (white/brown) but recently got a steamer (been missing out for years with this contraption) but minute rice cooked funky in it, so lifting bud told me about Jasmine rice, so bought some and yeah, definately cooks up better in my steamer and prefer the taste/texture over minute rice.

I'm in for curiosity sake on this thread, to me rice is rice other than brown vs white


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 21, 2016)

The glycemic index is completely irrelevant to body composition and pretty much everything else. That should answer your question


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2016)

I feel and look better on oats or sweet potato then rice..Just how it is for me


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 21, 2016)

When I'm cutting I eat brown rice but when on maintanence or lean bulk I eat jasmine. Shits good as ****. I have no idea which one is better or even if one is better. Might be dumb but I though brown rice was a complex and any white rice was simple... im sure someone with more knowledge will chime in


----------



## Rip (Oct 21, 2016)

Brown Rice is a complex carb. Low glycemic. 
White is refined. 
I have eaten it after a work out, but eat brown all other times.




Eatsleeplift said:


> This is a stupid question but I have been searching online and can't really find an answer and when I do it's contradicting from different sources.
> I have been on a jasmine rice kick lately with my chicken. Usually a cup with each meal. Roughly 50grams of carbs. Before that I had always just eatin white or brown whatever I felt like without thinking. A few people kept telling me Jasmine was better. So I decided to try it and have been eating it for a few weeks. Is it is really any "better"? Because now all I see online is that Jasmine is higher on the glycemic index which I don't want at 1am and 4am when I'm eating my meals at work.  Then I see some people say rice is rice just eat it and it doesn't matter. I'm also seeing that brown is better being it is lower on the glycemic index. Can anyone give me some more opinions or info?  What do you guys eat and when etc? I know this is a simple/stupid question but it's been bugging me today hahaha. Thanks!


----------



## Rip (Oct 21, 2016)

i disagree. No hard feelings...I just don't agree. 



MrRippedZilla said:


> The glycemic index is completely irrelevant to body composition and pretty much everything else. That should answer your question


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 21, 2016)

Rip said:


> i disagree. No hard feelings...I just don't agree.



I should've been more clear - the glycemic index being irrelevant is a fact, not an opinion 

The glycemic index was calculated based on measuring blood glucose levels for a 2 HOUR period only - had the postprandial measurement period been extended you would find that the differences in GI ratings dramatically diminish. So if you consider the glycemic index important to your food choices, it means your basing the value of a food source on what happens during this 2 hour period...pretty stupid approach to adopt.

The glycemic index also only looked at foods consumed in ISOLATION (not mixed like most people usually eat) and after an overnight fasted state. This limits its practicality to this particular style of eating only - its irrelevant for all other meals. 

Then we have the fact that glycemic response varies DRASTICALLY between individuals, which makes it impossible to come up with any sort of classification system, glycemic load included, for this sort of stuff:
Dietary Carbohydrate (Amount and Type) in the Prevention and Management of Diabetes 
- Showing a 22-54% difference between individuals when it comes to glycemic response to the same food source. 

Glycemic index and disease. 
- This paper looked at the response to isolated glucose, the EASIEST carb source to look at for glycemic effect, and STILL found a 25% variance between individuals. Do you see why the glycemic index is completely useless now? 

Let's add another study showing that published glycemic index values tend to be overestimated by around 22-50% once the mixed meal factor is taken into account: 
Calculating meal glycemic index by using measured and published food values compared with directly measured meal glycemic index

To expand on my point about the glycemic load being equally as USELESS, we had one the most well-controlled trials ever comparing high vs low glycemic load and its impact on body comp that showed ZERO difference between the groups. 
This study is discussed in plenty of detail in this article of mine :
Glycemic-index-is-irrelevant-for-fat-loss-low-GI-diets-make-fat-loss-maintenance-more-difficult

And then, as if that wasn't enough evidence to show how inaccurate and therefore useless the glycemic index is, we had this little gem of a study:
Slowly and rapidly digestible starchy foods can elicit a similar glycemic response because of differential tissue glucose uptake in healthy men. 
- Showing similar glycemic responses despite drastically differing digestion rates between starchy carb sources (slow vs rapid). Oh it also showed zero correlation between glycemic & insulin response so that little comeback got nailed as well. 


So the data in general points out the MANY flaws of the glycemic index and then proceeds to show how irrelevant it is when it comes to body comp changes in controlled, clinical trials. TL;DR - **** the glycemic index.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 21, 2016)

I did forget to add this....this is minute rice I'm making. It is Uncle Ben's 90sec. 2 servings per bag. It is so easy and quick/convenient! Thank you for the feedback and good info so far! Glad I posted this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2016)

Eatsleeplift said:


> I did forget to add this....this is minute rice I'm making. It is Uncle Ben's 90sec. 2 servings per bag. It is so easy and quick/convenient! Thank you for the feedback and good info so far! Glad I posted this



That's the only rice I eat. Jasmine ready rice. Good shit!  White or brown doesn't matter. Also keep in mind that brown rice is going to have more arsenic.

Do you care about glycemic index which matter Not at all or arsenic in your blood?


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 21, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's the only rice I eat. Jasmine ready rice. Good shit!  White or brown doesn't matter. Also keep in mind that brown rice is going to have more arsenic.
> 
> Do you care about glycemic index which matter Not at all or arsenic in your blood?



Good point!! Thank you!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 21, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Also keep in mind that brown rice is going to have more arsenic.



Everyday is a college day. 

Jasmine rice is my main carb source. Eat it everyday. Love it.


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Nov 9, 2016)

Rip said:


> Brown Rice is a complex carb. Low glycemic.
> White is refined.
> I have eaten it after a work out, but eat brown all other times.



Not much difference between brown rice and dehydrated white rice


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm a bismati rice fan. I love the taste.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 9, 2016)

white rice, just don't like the taste of the others


----------



## RISE (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm with seeker, basmati rice all day.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 9, 2016)

Google stickey rice. 

And get the cooker that goes with it.


----------

